# Can Teflon-based spray lubes be used on a chain?



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

Can I use a Teflon-based spray lube on my chain?
I like a clean-looking drivetrain, and many of the lubes that I have used
attract dirt rather quickly. I've used these sprays for non-cycling
applications and I've had good success.
Will one be OK on a bike chain?

Can I just add some of the spray to supplement the lube that is on there now?


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Most likely..yes.

Teflon based lubes are very common in bike lube. I believe finish line is teflon based.



> Can I just add some of the spray to supplement the lube that is on there now?


assuming you have teflon based lube on there now...yes. If you have wax based lube (white lightening) or one of the more advanced polymer type lubes (dumonde tech) then it won't mix.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Any lube is better than no lube.
It's worth a shot.
But, I have never been a fan of using spray/aerosol lubes on bikes.
It usually makes a mess since it is hard to contain the overspray.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

savagemann said:


> Any lube is better than no lube.
> It's worth a shot.
> But, I have never been a fan of using spray/aerosol lubes on bikes.
> It usually makes a mess since it is hard to contain the overspray.


not a fan of aerosols either, but if you do use them, put a plastic tube from a can of WD40 in the nozzle, put the tip on the chain, and then spray while holding the chain with a rag.

this will contain any overspray.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> not a fan of aerosols either, but if you do use them, put a plastic tube from a can of WD40 in the nozzle, put the tip on the chain, and then spray while holding the chain with a rag.
> 
> this will contain any overspray.


Agreed.
It's nice if you have a "helper" to spin the cranks for you so you can concentrate on containing the spray with said rag.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

If you look at the back label of the Dupont Teflon lubricants they're actually made by Finish Line and have the exact same ingredients. They're just *cheaper *and not branded for bicycle use (chainsaw, lawn mower, etc.). Find them in your local hardware store.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Finish Line, Boeshield, etc. - any of the "dry" teflon based lubes are good for helping (notice I say "helping") the drive train to stay clean.

Sprays are both messy and wasteful. Lube all over the outside of a chain doesn't lubricate anything. And if it's wet, it's a dirt magnet. A drop of lube on each roller from a drip bottle is both more economical and sufficient.

By the way, good tip on the "Dupont branded" stuff. Same and cheaper.


----------



## Ventura Roubaix (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's a thread about the DoPont/Finishline Teflon™ Chain-Saver Lubricant, plus a description of the product, this is what I use an I like it a lot.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/dupontteflon-chain-saver-lubricant-268625.html


DuPont™ Teflon™ Chain-Saver Lubricant

A high performance chain lubricant utilizing a patented dry wax formulation. DuPont™ Teflon™ Chain-Saver doesn’t attract dirt and doesn’t fling off. Can help chains and sprockets last up to 5 times longer.

Goes on wet. Sets up to a clean, dry, wax film which will not absorb dirt or grime
Will not absorb abrasive contaminants including paper dust, mill powders, lint and grass
Patented self-cleaning technology sheds contaminants to minimize or prevent abrasive wear
Helps chains work better and last longer
Highly resistant to water wash-off and won’t fling off
Water repelling, helps protect against rust and corrosion

Applications:

Motorcycle, ATV and go-kart chains (o-ring safe)
All bicycle chains – mountain, road, BMX, recumbent, etc.
Garage door chains, springs, rollers and tracks:
Industrial roller & drive chains, fork lifts, conveyors, stackers, forestry/logging chains, paper corrugator stacker and floor conveyor chains
NSF H-2 Listed.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

Short answer, Yes teflon based sprays or drips are fine.

Longer answer, How fine depends on conditions, personal preferences and maintenance habits. IMO (consider the source here) they're far less than ideal for serious, powerful riders, especially those who ride in less than ideal conditions or who do lots of hill climbing.

Obviously, I'm prejudiced in that I sell a non-teflon lube, but my opinion isn't because I sell a lube. Rather the lube is formulated based on my opinion. (chicken and egg)


----------

